# Need help nailing down the year of my tractor



## macsdaddy (Jun 21, 2013)

We purchased a home and a Ford 4000 came with it. It appears the serial number has worn away so I can't nail down its year of manufacture. It does have some codes stamped on it like CONN 8015J but no serial number. Is there anything else I can provide to help you all help me? Thanks.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice looking tractor. It is the early version of the 4000 model, with a 4 cylinder engine, built during a three year period 1/62-12/64. So, that narrows it down to '62, '63, or '64 model.

This version of the 4000 was nearly identical to the earlier 801 and 901 series tractors (built '57-'61).

The later version of the 4000 was built 1/65-12/74. It had a 3 cylinder engine and was completely different from the early model 4000.

The engine casting number CONN6015J is for a sleeveless 172 cu. in. block, 4 cylinder, used from 1960 thru 1964.

You can learn more about your 4000 at Smith's Old Ford Tractors website on the internet.


----------



## macsdaddy (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks so much, I was thinking that but wanted to be sure.


----------



## macsdaddy (Jun 21, 2013)

Trying to figure out Al's what the hp raiting would be on that motor, mid thirties?


----------



## macsdaddy (Jun 21, 2013)

Not Al's...also


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

A Ford 4000 tractor has a lot more power than you are thinking. And diesels love to work hard. I copied the following from tractordata.com 

Ford 4000 Power: 
Engine: 55 hp [41.0 kW] 
Drawbar (claimed): 41 hp [30.6 kW] 
PTO (claimed): 46 hp [34.3 kW] 
Plows: 4


----------



## macsdaddy (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

As said, nice looking tractor :thumbsup:.
If you do not have an Operator's Manual, here is one at N Tractor club (takes a while to download): http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford 4000 Owners Manual.pdf


----------

